
Avi Bryant asks: "How do we Facebookize the open web?" - toffer
http://smallthought.com/avi/?p=24
======
AF
Speaking of which, have you guys seen what Facebook has turned into with the
advent of the platform? I was over at my friend's house tonight watching the
NBA Finals. He was on Facebook, and every page he visited had some stupid
little application. One was some survey app which has you answer questions
about a person, then he had about 5 or 6 requests (they weren't friend
requests, something entirely different) that said, "Hi, you are free to poke,
tickle, or do whatever you want with me." We loled at that because it was just
so bizarrely worded. And then some strange fortune cookie request (?).

I don't even use Facebook that much, but it was clear that all this extra
stuff was just annoying and in the way. It was noise, not signal. I really
think that Facebook might drive its core users away with adding all these
extra nuisances to every page.

Facebook is turning into MySpace. Yeah, I'm surprised, too.

